

Thousands of Boston license plate numbers scanned and uploaded to public website - ilamont
https://digboston.com/license-to-connive-boston-still-tracks-vehicles-lies-about-it-and-leaves-sensitive-resident-data-exposed-online/

======
cryoshon
Our garbage trucks are spying on our cars via license plate readers. This is
"necessary for public safety."

Pretty good, right?

